# Any Oversized Printing companies online?



## Elvandare (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone know of an online t-shirt printer that prints oversized DTG garments (or I guess digital transfers, or any other kind for that matter)? Kind of like how DesignedbyHumans is able to print the design over the whole front (sleeves,coller and all).

And while on the subject of DBH does anyone know what goes on the back of their shirts? I have never seen a single picture showing what's on the back. I'm a sucker for front and back over sized art. Oh and same question for Threadless.

Thank you 
~Gideon


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

About the only way to get designs over the entire shirt including collar and sleeves is with a belt printer. DTG's don't print that large an area.

Unless DBH/Threadless, etc. have a picture of the back of the shirt, it means it's blank.


----------

